# Antivirals



## IngaLisa (Jan 31, 2013)

Are antiviral medications such as Tamiflu available online? Is there a veterinary form of them that one can buy?


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Vet suppliers carry it but it requires a license to purchase.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

This may not be what you are after, but it worth a look anyway.

Fish Antibiotics - Free Shipping on NON-Prescription Fish Antibiotics

Just use EXTREME caution to understand what you are doing before taking any of them. I strongly suggest that you check out the Dr Bones and Nurse Amy site before even ordering anything.

Survival Medicine with Dr Bones & Nurse Amy | Doom and Bloom (TM)


----------



## IngaLisa (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm a medical professional. It appears that there isn't a way to get antivirals other than asking the doc for them. I don't trust that in a viral pandemic, that it will be accessible, and I am not going to a clinic in the midst of a pandemic to get it. To be honest, I am surprised that the Fishmox stuff is legal, but, since it is, might as well get it.

What irks me is they feed this stuff to animals in CAFOs making resistant germs, but for humans, you need several doctor visits to get the darn antibiotic you need. I just had a dental infection and getting that penicillin was like 'pulling teeth' no pun intended.

If any one knows of a substitute, let me know. Antibiotics are good, but antivirals are very helpful too.

I assume people are keeping an eye out on H7N9 avian flu right now. If not, I suggest a google of it. Also Novel Coronavirus is up to 17 known cases. I think NCoV is a slow mover, but, I am not sure what is going on with H7N9. That one looks to be a bit of an unknown.


----------



## IngaLisa (Jan 31, 2013)

On the same vein, I suggest a hard copy of a PDR. If the net ever goes down, you need to know a LOT about any drugs before administering them, and a book you will always have.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

got toast? I've had so much mold growing on food left by roommates down south.. I've seen 4 or 5 different colours over the last couple weeks, pink, blue, green, black, white, I'm sure one of them was antibiotic.


----------

